# Best trip in a LONG TIME!



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Went down last Thursday and got back yesterday......Caught so many small puppies around 17" my arms got tired but caught atleast 50 in the slot over 4 good days. Caught close to 30 nice black drum around 7-8 lbs and some very big sea mullet. Caught them 100 yards from the inlet in a small little hole that I wouldn't really even call a hole.......Caught some on shrimp but fished up atleast 6 bags of Fishbites. They were tearing those strips up.

I have plenty of meat for the winter!!!!!!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Way to go Dude.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like a hell of a trip
Wish I could have been there
Always should been here yesterday


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats. Way to go. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

glad to hear this nice to hear good news and reports


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Good work! Congrats on some great fishing. I just got back from TI and caught a some fish. A few black drum going 2-3 lbs, ton of little ones, those small puppies and some whiting (one went 1.3 lbs).


----------



## pier_rat (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice job. I am going down this weekend to oak island and am planning on fishing for drum too. I will have to try my nearest inlet since the reds are going out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on the haul.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

pier_rat said:


> Nice job. I am going down this weekend to oak island and am planning on fishing for drum too. I will have to try my nearest inlet since the reds are going out.


Hey if you wanna do any shark fishin PM me


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice - glad you had such a great trip. Been hearing that the pups were incredibly numerous and active. This is PI, right? Which inlet? Up near Ocracoke or down the other way?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

JamesRiverVa said:


> Nice - glad you had such a great trip. Been hearing that the pups were incredibly numerous and active. This is PI, right? Which inlet? Up near Ocracoke or down the other way?


South End.....I normally head North when I hit the Island and don't look back but this time I went South just to have a look-see at the inlet. There was no structure to speak of I just stopped and threw out a rod. No bites but I noticed a small little hole that 2 trucks could squeeze into about 50 yards down the beach.....It was barely even noticeable. I backed up the truck, tossed in the scout rod and the game was on!.......It was an hour or more before I managed to get a second rod baited and in the water. And the fish were right on the beach feeding on the Coquina's......When I cleaned the first mess of fish their stomachs were full of Coquina shells.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work. Did ya catch 'em on a river rig ?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

greg12345 said:


> Nice work. Did ya catch 'em on a river rig ?


It didn't matter.......The first rig I threw out was a double dropper loop tied with pink ande. When I eventually got a second rig out it had a pink ande river rig with green beads. My dad was using a river rig and his 2 buddies fished with my hand tied double dropper loop rigs. The fish were just there and chewing!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow!!!! You're the man!!!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> Wow!!!! You're the man!!!


This trip was just being in the right place at the right time. I have always had good fortune after storms like this one in the fall.......I'll take it because you don't have trips like this one often. I fish for meat and my cup runneth over after this trip ;-)


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Pic from first day......These were the fish I kept. Threw back no telling how many small rat drum


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Check out the big sea mullet on the cutting board with the black drum. Don't have anymore pics but the next 2 days were better than this and we caught dozens of big sea mullet


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice catch. We had the same at PI. Best fishing in some time!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn!
And I had to go down for the "Welcome to PI Hurricane Sandy" party and had my week cut short!
Came home with some, but nothing like that!
Fine pile o' fish there.
Congrats!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice catch!!

RT


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have an electric filet knife cuz just looking at those piles of black drum makes me cringe...hate cleaning them things!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't have an electric fillet knife but a plethora of very sharp Rapala's.......Those blackies can put a hurting on a knife AND the man utilizing it. We had that many fish to clean 4 straight days but it got a little easier the 2nd, 3rd and 4th days with more red drum and sea mullet. Some of those sea mullet were pushing 17"


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep have caught a few of those "slot" mullet...those aren't bad to clean but the slot reds can also be a pain with those large scales. My biggest problem with cleaning a ton of fish (if you are making skinless filets) is my knife loses its edge every couple of fish and I have to constantly resharpen...the one drawback of a dexter russell and it's high carbon steel...

best pan fish to clean is a large pomp, gut then cut out the gills and then ready for the ice chest, no scaling, no skinning, takes 15 sec...

also you better invest in an electric filet knife after a trip like that


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I had an electric knife at one time but went back to the Rapala's.....I take my scaler and run it over the back real quick and around the gills to help keep the blade fresh a little longer. My favorite fish to fillet is a flounder.....no waste on that bad boy


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's our days catch on PI. Good times!
At least the puffers were easy to clean!


----------

